# Why does my bunny follow me?



## buster2369 (Jan 3, 2012)

Since my energetic bunny Buster is my first rabbit I was wondering if all rabbits walk in front of you when your trying to do something? I find it endearing but he has caused me to spill things because I've had to stop short when he 'cuts me off'... Do all rabbits do this? Is is a phase? Buster is not neutered yet, and he is about a year old maybe it is because of that. I read somewhere that some breeds of rabbit do this... Has anyone else experienced this? :rabbithop


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 3, 2012)

It's because he isn't neutered. While breeding bunnies the boys will lift their noses and follow the does around the cage. My French lop who isn't neutered has already done this and humped my dog. He started to do this to me. Hasnt humped me but it's hormones. I can't wait till his neuter on the 19th

Edit: neutering is really the best thing to do if your bunny isn't going to be bred. It should take away the breeding behavior and will really benefit him health wise in the long run


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 3, 2012)

Scamper is always underfoot I have to always watch my step and be careful when closing doors not to catch a bunny head :confused2: He was just fixed so hope this will get better along with many other things.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 3, 2012)

There may well be a hormonal aspect to his behavior. Scone used to do the same thing, and eventually I learned the "Scone shuffle" when I got up at night to keep from tripping on him. He was never neutered, by the way. 

Natasha used to be continually underfoot when she first came to live with me, but the urgent need to be very close went away when she was spayed. She does still hump her stuffed bunny friends as a dominance thing, though, so some behaviors do persist.


----------



## buster2369 (Jan 3, 2012)

:thanks:

It's good to know I am not the only one that has a rabbit like this 

I am trying to save up money to get him neutered at a place that specializes in rabbits... 

Buster also likes to hump one of my stuffed bunnies. I figure it is good exercise so I don't mind too much but he has created a lot of laundry for me...
:rabbithop


----------



## MagPie (Jan 3, 2012)

I dunno, my guy has been neutered for a while now and every once in a while he likes to trip me up haha. I'll walk into the bedroom and Harvey will be right on my heels. I have accidently booted him because he's soooo quiet. Ninja bunny. Part of it he thinks I'm going to feed him.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Lady loves to follow me around, I'll be so sad if that stops once she's spayed!


----------



## candykittten (Jan 4, 2012)

My bunny still follows me even after being neutered. He likes to be in the same room as me and will follow me around the apartment. He always keeps his distance though so I don't have to worry about stepping on him


----------

